# Honduran rosewood burl



## phinds (May 6, 2016)

Talk of HRB in a recent pen thread reminded that I don't think I ever shared these closeups of a piece that David Clark loaned me. The burl cap face cut is very nice looking by itself but the closeups in bright lighting are just stunning. You should see them full size on my site where the biggest enlargement is actually WAY bigger than life-size (about 3X in both directions from what is shown here). The cap is about 10" across where cut.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2016)

Stunning! !!! Tony


----------



## Nature Man (May 6, 2016)

Some of the prettiest eye candy I've seen! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveHawk (May 6, 2016)

That is AWESOME ! I like


----------



## Jim Beam (May 6, 2016)

phinds said:


> You should see them full size on my site



A link would be nice. I looked all around on your site and could not find a photo of this.


----------



## phinds (May 6, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> A link would be nice. I looked all around on your site and could not find a photo of this.


Well, since it's Honduran rosewood, it's on the Honduran rosewood page, pretty much right where you'd expect it to be.


----------



## gman2431 (May 7, 2016)

phinds said:


> Well, since it's Honduran rosewood, it's on the Honduran rosewood page, pretty much right where you'd expect it to be.



Or maybe helping him out with a link since its your site would be cool? A lot better than a snarky response like that...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (May 7, 2016)

The link to my site is in my signature, I just forget that sometime people (me included) don't think to look there. Besides which perhaps you didn't notice but he said he'd looked around the site. Don't you reckon that means he already has a link to the site?


----------



## phinds (May 7, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> A link would be nice. I looked all around on your site and could not find a photo of this.


Jim, sorry if this thread seemed unfriendly. The Honduras rosewood page is here:

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/rosewood, honduran.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim Beam (May 7, 2016)

phinds said:


> The link to my site is in my signature, I just forget that sometime people (me included) don't think to look there. Besides which perhaps you didn't notice but he said he'd looked around the site. Don't you reckon that means he already has a link to the site?



Maybe your site is not all that easily navigated....? You've got 4 links there in your signature.


----------



## phinds (May 7, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> Maybe your site is not all that easily navigated....? You've got 4 links there in your signature.


Only one of which says "Wood ID".


----------



## Jim Beam (May 7, 2016)

Whatever man. That's the one I clicked. Are you done berating me?


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2016)

That's a magnificent piece. Cliff told me that even he cannot tell the difference between HRB and PHB. I don't think he was lying when he said that. His source for it had to remind him that he had bought PHB and not HRB after Cliff had been marketing it that way. Whatever Cliff may be he is no dummy when it comes to exotics so if he could not tell I know for damn sure I cannot tell the difference. The stuff I *did* get from him in a trade as HRB he later told me was actually PHB but he didn't know it at the time because they are so similar. I believe him on that as well. You might want to contact him to help you ID this stuff but honestly like he told me once he can't tell the difference either. 

Some burls are like charlatans. Almost impossible to identify.


----------



## Blueglass (May 7, 2016)

PHB? Not sure on the acronym although I'm sure I'll say doh when I see it.


----------



## Kevin (May 7, 2016)

Purpleheart burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Some burls are like charlatans. Almost impossible to identify.


Amen to that.


----------

